# When did you start smoking "CIGARS"



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*

Hey group for my 100th post (proud) I wanted to ask some serious questions.
1. What started you to smoking "CIGARS"?
2. Do you remember what your first cigar was?
3. What did you think after you were dont and how did you feel?

This was me last year..

http://www.lineofduty.com/blotterstory.asp?StoryID=77975

(1)The above site is the main reason I started smoking, after that incident I started staying in the house and wanted something to do that would take up my time w/o getting in trouble. I always wanted to get into cigar's but never had the time, after that I had a lot of time on my hands.

(2) I think it was a Punch or Cuban R&J natural.

(3) I thought "WOW" theres a way for me to get HIGH as a kite and not lose my job LOL. I felt so good I havent stopped and wont.

Well thats my story whats yours. By the way all is well with me, 1 died and the other got 25-50yrs in prison. I had another surgery and they took the .357 bullet out no probs, score 1 for the good guys 

PS: Someone help me out with this problem, I bought a box and keep putting cigars in them but I wont smoke them because they look cool sitting there. What should I do. Signed this cost big money!!!!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*

I started smoking cigars seriously after I quit smoking cigarettes, but my first cigar I got from my step-dad, a Thompsons Nero, GROSS!! It was a long time before I started seriously smoking.

I'm not sure how I felt, but now they make me feel GOOOOOOOOOD!!!!


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

I was 18, it was a Peach Philly Blunt, there were several naked women dancing around me, and it tasted like crap. 

So after getting a lapdance or two, I started smoking some cheap RyJ, then onto bigger and better things.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

I liked the image associated with cigars and was looking for a new hobby so I tried a Macanudo Prince Philip. Wasn't impressed (too mild) but tried a few others and found that I really enjoyed them.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I ran out of pipe tobacco. Partagas in 1978. I was totally inspired and mesmerized by something better than a Pipe. The pipe took so much time and effort. I smoke a pipe now if I don't have a cigar. For me the pipe is the backup now.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I had smoked Phillies every now and then and was never too fond of them. I was told to buy a Java by Drew Estate to see how I like them. I enjoyed it alot and it sparked my interest in cigars. I never buy them anymore though, b/c it stinks up your humidor.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

New Years Eve `05 (12/31/05) - Tailgate Party at Raider home game

Cigar - Unknown... mild though

Well, buzzed off A LOT of beer, I did like it. Liked the taste and feel of just relaxing with a cigar. Been down the slope ever since.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Started about 16 years ago. 
I think it was a Macanudo Cafe
Kept smoking them for 16+ years, so there must be something I like  

~Mark

.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Trying to remember....

It was late last November, right after Thanksgiving. I was hanging out at the train museum workshop, and one of the benchsitter types (who had long been nagging me about trying a cigar and "fitting in" with everybody else) offered me a Thompson of some sort (something Nero?). I finally knuckled under and lit up, just so I could say I'd done it.

Made it through most of the cigar; I'd always thought it would be gross, but I found it just...unremarkable. I saved the stub (and still have it, believe it or not!)

About two weeks later I met a friend for alcohol and some pool, and he was at the bar smoking an H. Upmann Corona Major (NC). I said "what the hell" and ordered one myself. I practically needed a roachclip to finish it!

And it's been steadily downhill from there....


----------



## bard (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*

I quit smoking cigs after my daughter was born in 94 because there was no doubt where that habit would lead. Periodically since then I tried smoking a cheap cigar with friends during poker games, parties, etc. but it just didn't do anything for me. Within the past couple of years, a friend at work started offering me nicer cigars to try while a group of us was together hanging out and I quickly saw the appeal. That friend has since left for other business opportunities but my appreciation for a good smoke has grown and there are still a few of us that get together and burn one now and then. I now have my first humidor on order and I can't wait to get it stablilized and filled :dr


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I've smoked cigars off and on since I was about 17. I had smoke cigarettes since I was 14, and first tried those pipe tobacco "cigars" like Backwoods, Tijuana cherry tipped, Blackstones, etc. (Never was a Phillies fan).

Within the last 3 years, I had been smoking cigars here and there, stuff like Punch, etc. I was given a humidor as a gift of being the Best Man in my friend's wedding 3 years ago. I started it up, but never really took care of it. I dumped all of my cigars (like 5!) and buried the pandora's box away until this year. I agreed with my fiance, that I could smoke cigars if I quit cigarettes. Well, I also agreed that I would quit after our Vegas trip in May. I am proud to say, I don't smoke cigarettes anymore! 

Only downfall is, this cigar hobby is WAY more expensive than cigarettes!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

It was the summer before starting college. I was working at the Kinko's on "south hill" in Puyallup, WA. I smoked cigarettes then ... kind of a lot. Anyway, we had this regular who was really nice and really funny. He always came in to make large-format copies of barn blueprints -- he designed (and possibly built) barns. He always wore a cowboy hat, western-style shirts, and cowboy boots. 

Anyway, this guy would always give me crap about smoking cigarettes out in front of the store on my breaks. He'd say, "Those aren't *real* smokes. These are..."; and he'd show me the fat stogies in his shirt pocket. One day, I guess he'd just gotten fed up with me smoking cigarettes and he decided to give me one of his cigars. He said, "Take this home and smoke it. Let me know what you think."

So I went home after work that day and lit up my cigar. Once it was lit, I geared up and took the deepest breath of smoke ever ... because *of course* you should smoke a cigar just like a cigarette. Um ... I guess I was wrong. I coughed and coughed; and I kept taking breaths of this stuff. I gave up after not too long. 

The next day, I saw the FOG at work and he asked me how it went. I told him the story and we laughed a lot. Needless to say, I took some time off cigars before venturing back in with a RyJ about a year ago. Now I'm a lost cause -- and not smoking cigarettes anymore.

~d.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*



Ermo said:


> I started smoking cigars seriously after I quit smoking cigarettes, but my first cigar I got from my step-dad, a Thompsons Nero, GROSS!! It was a long time before I started seriously smoking.
> 
> I'm not sure how I felt, but now they make me feel GOOOOOOOOOD!!!!


Well, we could rearrange the letters in your screen name, and call you a Thompsons Mero.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*

:r Don't call me Thompsons anything!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*



bard said:


> I quit smoking cigs after my daughter was born in 94 because there was no doubt where that habit would lead. Periodically since then I tried smoking a cheap cigar with friends during poker games, parties, etc. but it just didn't do anything for me. Within the past couple of years, a friend at work started offering me nicer cigars to try while a group of us was together hanging out and I quickly saw the appeal. That friend has since left for other business opportunities but my appreciation for a good smoke has grown and there are still a few of us that get together and burn one now and then. I now have my first humidor on order and I can't wait to get it stablilized and filled :dr


Bard I not sure I ment for that story to be funny or not be it was. Sound like u have a case of the can't stops, enjoy my brother enjoy.As a good friend would say *God put tobacco on earth for us to enjoy*


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey group for my 100th post (proud) I wanted to ask some serious questions.
> 1. What started you to smoking "CIGARS"?
> 
> *Golf.*
> ...


:w :w


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*



Da Klugs said:


> First cigars I remember buying a box of were HDM Excalibur # 1's in 1980.


Cool, the first box I bought was Excalibur #3's. First handmade cigar was an H. Upmann something or other and the only reason I started smoking cigars was to look cool at 17!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*



Da Klugs said:


> :w :w


WOW Klugs, 10 years old. I dont think anyone is going to top that one.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*



DonJefe said:


> Cool, the first box I bought was Excalibur #3's. First handmade cigar was an H. Upmann something or other and the only reason I started smoking cigars was to look cool at 17!


Heheheheehe. You was mixin' 'em with the sweet, sweet cheebah, weren't you, Jeffery? 

I started smoking them to help me quit cigarettes ages ago. It worked for a few years, then I met an evil wench and started smoking cigarettes again. Then, two years ago, I quit smoking cigs again, started smoking cigars, and now I smoke my brains out all day.

At least I don't inhale, though! (not like cheebah smokin' Jefe!!  )


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> WOW Klugs, 10 years old. I dont think anyone is going to top that one.


The carney lit it for me. He was shocked that a lil kid rang his bell. Think he got over it while laughing at me turning green. No one told me you wern't supposed to inhale cigars.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*



Da Klugs said:


> The carney lit it for me. He was shocked that a lil kid rang his bell. Think he got over it while laughing at me turning green. No one told me you wern't supposed to inhale cigars.


:r Ringing a carney's bell, huh? u :r How does that song go -- You can ring my bell, ring my bell. :r

My first was almost 2 years ago on the golf course. A warm smoke at 21 degrees hit the spot.

:ms NCRM


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

The first time for me was in 2000 NYE,That was the cigar that pushed me onto the slope.A Partagas Humitube,given to me by a friends BIL.My oldest friend was smoking Baccus by Thompsons,mmmu Well I ended up pulling him down with me.Thats my story and I'm sticking to it...Dave


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

It was a dark, star filled night in December when I had my first cigar. I had bought a Hemingway Signature to enjoy, as I recieved my college decision to Cornell that day. I didn't get in, but I had the cigar anyway. It was amazing, and I was hooked. I suppose it's a good thing I didn't get in, otherwise I'd have no money to go there


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

1. 1967 in Vietnam.

2. Don't remember the brand...they were sent out on re-supplys.

3. Was ok with the smoking..at that time nothing could make me puke.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

all in all detroit.. im glad your with us still today.
 

For me ..hell it was a few months ago. Picked up a few for me and the boys at the bon fire.... lit a La Vieja habana, haha thought it was dry as hell on the tounge... but a few drinks in me .. it was awsome. After that i went into this CHEAP 2$ cigar kick and now.. only 5$ MIN. sticks. Wew have i tasted alot of garbage hehe.
S.T-


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

My first cigar was had at my bachelor party. I was a dummy and chewed on it, inhaled, you name it. Needless to say, I got pretty green and swore that I'd never smoke another. Now I'm well on my way down the proverbial slope.


----------



## Mr C (Jul 6, 2006)

Ahhh, great memories from far in my past...

Bought a Ritmeester Corona Superbe in a tube and forgot about it in a dark, humid cupboard (thank goodness) for 3 months...
Then I tried it and highly enjoyed it, so I went out and bought a Romeo Y Julieta Romeo 2.
Smoked it and got violently sick and remained the following day (way too young). On posting here I learnt about eating prior and/or sugar...

This was all a few weeks ago... ahhh, the good old days where I didn't have a humi and buying 1 cigar was enough.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

1) I was on a camping trip with my best friends. Before we left we figured it would be a cool thing to have some cigars around a campfire one night. So my friend bought some Phillies.

2) A Phillies Titan. I had a few of these as well as a Swisher Sweet Perfecto and a Swisher Sweet Chocolate.

3) I really liked them I think I smoked 8 Phillies/Swishers in two nights. I loved them. Little did I know that there was a whole world of REAL CIGARS! :al


----------



## JonnySlingblade (Jan 2, 2006)

It was my 18th birthday, and my girlfriend gave me a bottle of Captain Morgan's Private Reserve, a cigar cutter, and a tin of three Cuesta Rey Centrino 5's. By no means the best cigar in the world, but i fired on up on a taxi ride later and thought it was the single most relaxing thing I'd ever felt. I was never interested in cigarettes, but cigars seemed like a wholey different experience, and from my first one, I knew I was hooked after that. Had the other 2 that night, and a couple days later, bought a Bolivar from a cuban cigar shop off-post. 

And that's my cigar virginity story.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*

First Cigar-Cohiba Siglo II bought in Havana, smoked in my Kitchen. Had wanted to smoke cigars for a while so i thought this is great! im finally smoking! then i thought perhaps i better inhale the smoke...MISTAKE! spent a while coughing but it didnt put me off!


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

I guess it was the aroma of cigars that made me want to smoke one. Every time I would smell cigar smoke I woud love it, and I wanted a new hobby and way to relax so decided to try it.
My first REAL cigar was an El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme, which I bought online after doing a little research.
My thoughts after smoking......I want more!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Fireman_UK said:


> I guess it was the aroma of cigars that made me want to smoke one. Every time I would smell cigar smoke I woud love it, and I wanted a new hobby and way to relax so decided to try it.
> My first REAL cigar was an El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme, which I bought online after doing a little research.
> My thoughts after smoking......I want more!


El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme, WOW you just reminded me to smoke 1 of those today. Very good smoke. Do u still smoke them? if so what size


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't remember the exact time, but roughly when I was 18 or so. My brother and our buddies would go fishing during the summer months and one of our buds would always bring Partagas Rosados. I fell in love with cigars immediately. I quit smoking them as I was into being an athlete for many years. Fast forward 20 years, and to the end of last year. My good friends at work and I started with a couple Partagas (had to bring that old magic back) and some Monte's as a stress reliever. It gradually progressed into a Friday after work smoke and then to pretty much me lugeing down the slope with them in tow. Now, I am forever hooked on the leaf of goodness!


----------



## Sturat (May 7, 2006)

I smoked cigarettes for 20+ years and was finally able to quit 3.5 years ago. I would smoke drugstore cigars occasionaly and finally tried a premium cigar about 3 months ago. I now have a 50ct humidor nearly full and an 150ct humidor seasoning, I should be able to start filling the 150ct next week. My wife thinks I have lost my mind over cigars.  :dr I'm learning a lot hanging out here much to her chagrin.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I started a year ago this month. I had quit smoking and wanted something to curb the urge at parties where everyone was smoking. I got drugstore (Hav-a-Tampa) smokes until I found myself wanting to inhale them to u 
My first real smoke was a RyJ Reserva Real tubo. I really enjoyed it (compared to the drugstore sticks) and have been collecting and smoking ever since. 
Needless to say, after having fine tobacco, I will NEVER have another cigarette!


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme, WOW you just reminded me to smoke 1 of those today. Very good smoke. Do u still smoke them? if so what size


The Choix Supreme is 5 x 48 size. I never bought a box of these as I can't really afford it, but when I want to treat myself I will buy a few singles. Although I have a huge list of Cuban's that I plan to gradually work my way through and try, I'll always remember the choix supreme as the cigar that started it all, and will buy a box eventually.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*



horrorview said:


> Heheheheehe. You was mixin' 'em with the sweet, sweet cheebah, weren't you, Jeffery?
> 
> I started smoking them to help me quit cigarettes ages ago. It worked for a few years, then I met an evil wench and started smoking cigarettes again. Then, two years ago, I quit smoking cigs again, started smoking cigars, and now I smoke my brains out all day.
> 
> At least I don't inhale, though! (not like cheebah smokin' Jefe!!  )


Who, me?!:w


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey group for my 100th post (proud) I wanted to ask some serious questions.
> 1. What started you to smoking "CIGARS"?
> 2. Do you remember what your first cigar was?
> 3. What did you think after you were dont and how did you feel?
> ...


Im sitting back going over the good times ie ***(abv)*** Life is good thxs 2God Enjoy everyday of it and be glad your still here.


----------



## Rituxumab (Jan 16, 2006)

I would have one from time to time with my dad, not really to enjoy a good cigar, however to enjoy the time with my pappy.

One day at a friends house I was offered a good cigar and it was down hill from there. (you know who you are! :sl )


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 22, 2005)

MCMLXXXIII

Larry


----------



## Fibo (Sep 15, 2006)

I started in 1992. I was s sales rep for a high end watch company. Everyone was smoking cigars so I tried one. I started out with the milder Don Diegos and Leon Jimenes. My taste gradually evolved to the full bodied smokes I enjoy today.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Smoked cheap cigars here and there the last 20 years..."It's a Boy" type. Picked up a $2 for weddings or poker games here and there.

It was a Bolivar Royal Corona I smoked in Nassau that turned the tide for me in Feb. 2005. Just put me in a relaxed state, almost spiritual like riding a Harley. A new vice was born. And when I joined the Jungle a couple weeks later, it was all downhill from there. Those Boli RCs were my first box purchase as well, some sweet ones from '99.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

1. What started you to smoking "CIGARS"?
I was 18 and it was the thing to do. I like laying cards and eveyone else was smoking cigars and boom !!! I was addicted.

2. Do you remember what your first cigar was?
Some type of Don Tomas and then it was Te-amos. My friends all smoked them and the price was rite back then.

3. What did you think after you were dont and how did you fe
My taste have changed over the past 20years. Big time.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> 1. What started you to smoking "CIGARS"?
> I was 18 and it was the thing to do. I like laying cards and eveyone else was smoking cigars and boom !!! I was addicted.
> 
> 2. Do you remember what your first cigar was?
> ...


WOW u've been smoking for that long.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> WOW u've been smoking for that long.


Yupper.

I will be forty in Febuary.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

1. What started you to smoking "CIGARS"?
First drugstore stick was when I was 13, first real handmade cigar was at age 15.

2. Do you remember what your first cigar was?
Drugstore cigar was a wood-tip something or other(Swisher Sweet, I think). First handmade was a Macanudo Hampton Court. This was over 17 years ago!

3. What did you think after you were dont and how did you feel?
For me, it was the taste of the cigar and the relaxing smoke that got me hooked. The aftertaste was actually good (unlike other smokeables at that time) and I felt great. But, when I had my first Island cigar at age 16, I thought I was going to hurl! I kept smoking cigars off and on throughout the years, and got hooked again in early '06.

As for the cigars that you dont want to smoke, Booker, feel free to send them to your fellow BOTL's. We can help you with that issue.


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

I was 18, at a party getting drunk on German beer from one of those little mini kegs. An older friend was smoking a stogie and I asked if I could try one. It was a dutch master presidente, I believe. A year later, another buddy who's girl worked at a cigar shop gave me a handfull of mac portofinos. My first handmade cigar. Those were great drunken times.


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

I started because one of my friends was in town for his birthday. After a long night of drinking he said he wanted to go to a cigar shop and pick one up (he was not a “real” cigar smoker at the time) we went in to the store and the first walk in humidor and I couldn’t believe the prices, I had no idea what any of them were. My friend grabbed an Ashton VSG robusto so I did too (just liked how it looked, lol), the owner came in to help us and we asked if that was a good cigar he said “oh yeah, that’s what I’m smoking” and he had one in his mouth. So we came back to my place and fired them up out on the deck, couple days later I was craving that taste so I went back and bought a Cuesta Rey Sun Grown sampler with the advice of the owner, and a tin of Zino Platinum cigarillos. 5 humidors and countless dollars later I smoke several cigars a week.


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

For me it was earlier this year ignoring the random once a year crap stick.

Went to visit a buddy of mine in Austin, TX back in March and we spent most of the weekend on the back patio with a bunch of beer and smoked about 4-5 sticks a day. The first one I had was a CAO Gold torpedo. This is still a regular in the humidor as my morning cigar on the weekends. We switched over to the RP Vintage lines later in the day and now I'm an avid Patelian.

The thing that hooked me was the relaxation side of it. My job is pretty high stress and I have a hard time winding down. Lighting up a nice cigar and loosing myself in a good book (Dean Koontz) for an hour or so has done wonders for my stress level.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

It was in 1973, I was a graduate student and teaching at the University of Washington in Seattle. My co-instructor and I had offices together and we were smoking Antonio Y Cleopatras in our offices and students would have to wade through the smoke to meet with us, but we didn't care.....We thought we were cool.......Five years later, I stopped.....started again in December, 2005 and it's been downhill all the way since.....


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*

I started when I was 17 because my sister like cigars and she gave me a few. I started buying them at 19. I didn't have my first humidor until I was 22. I am 30 now and I am totally addicted. My first cigar was a Punch.

Booker that is an amazing story bro. Good to hear that the good guys won!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

omowasu said:


> 1. What started you to smoking "CIGARS"?
> *First drugstore stick was when I was 13, first real handmade cigar was at age 15.*
> 2. Do you remember what your first cigar was?
> Drugstore cigar was a wood-tip something or other(Swisher Sweet, I think). First handmade was a Macanudo Hampton Court. This was over 17 years ago!
> ...


13&17 WOW that was young.
Im going to send u all my while owls.:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

dyj48 said:


> *It was in 1973*,


I was born that year. 33 years ago:z


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*



Grownassman said:


> I started when I was 17 because my sister like cigars and she gave me a few. I started buying them at 19. I didn't have my first humidor until I was 22. I am 30 now and I am totally addicted. My first cigar was a Punch.
> 
> *Booker that is an amazing story bro. Good to hear that the good guys won![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Like always GOD was with me! Score 1 for the good guys.:u


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

1. What got you started smoking "CIGARS"?

My grandfather smoked them and I started when I was in military school, around age 15...guess that would have been around 1963-64, although for the next 20 years or so I was really a cigarette smoker...went back to cigars on and off when I quit smoking cigarettes 25 years ago...on for a while then off, then back to them about five years ago and now smoke them and my pipes pretty much daily...

2. Do you remember what your first cigar was?

Sure...Hav-A-Tampa Tampa Jewel (with the wooden tip)...

3. What did you think after you were done and how did you feel?

For a mild smoke they weren't bad at the time...might have inhaled them but don't remember...don't think so...if I did I'm sure I got a helluva buzz from them...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Neuromancer said:


> 1. What got you started smoking "CIGARS"?
> 
> My grandfather smoked them and I started when I was in military school, around *age 15...guess that would have been around 1963-64*, although for the next 20 years or so I was really a cigarette smoker...went back to cigars on and off when I quit smoking cigarettes 25 years ago...on for a while then off, then back to them about five years ago and now smoke them and my pipes pretty much daily...
> 
> ...


I wasnt even born, now that's old school:r


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

1. What got you started smoking "CIGARS"?

Two of my roommates at school, both had large humidors which they kept stocked with many higher end sticks. One night we were drinking on our fourth story deck and they offered me a cigar, I accepted. A few months later I bought my first boxes and humidor with a close friend. Now we get weekly shipments/trades between those guys that got me going. They pretty much kicked me down the hill.

2. Do you remember what your first cigar was?

Partagas Black Label (Tubo?) followed by a Monte Cruz (dog rocket?)

3. What did you think after you were done and how did you feel?

I felt amazing, very dizzy and utterly shocked at how I felt.


Detroit - Your story hit close to home, I've probably driven past where that happened. Thank you for service and God bless


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

1. What got you started smoking "CIGARS"?

Not sure exactly *what*, probably the curb appeal, humidors have always looked just 100% badass and smell twice as good.

2. Do you remember what your first cigar was?

Macanudo Portofino, well kept and damn fine, probably 5 or 6 years ago on Maui. Wicked good Kona coffee needed a companion and there was a small humi in the coffee shop so I grabbed one with my grande and went for a sit and smoke in a bamboo forrest, all alone.

3. What did you think after you were done and how did you feel?

I thought that was about a damn fine way to meditate for an hour. I felt level.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I started this January. My father has smoked them for years (as well as 2-3 pipes per night), and I've always loved cigars. My 1st REAL (not a Black & Mild, or Swisher Sweet) was (I think) a Partagas Robusto. I loved it, and haven't stopped since! I loved the flavor and taste, and I wanted to try them all to see what they taste like!


----------



## daveteal (Sep 7, 2006)

Started this july,it was a cuban given to me by my cousin,i thought what have i been missing.
Congrats on your hundreth post and glad your okay.As for your problem just buy another box and always buy two cigars ,i feel your pain they do look to cool to smoke.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Started in 1997 off and on more off... then got serious 5 years ago, 3 years ago stated smoking cubans...


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

True confessions of a cigar smoker
I started smoking in August this year after joining Club Stogie. I was a non smoker and was doing a search on Chartreuse a product i sell and had to join to post. I hang around a few days reading and thinking about cigars and then well I think the rest some of you will know but it has something to do with slipping down a slope!!!

My first cigar was a Montecristo Joyita, which i found to be most enjoyable and most relieved that i didn't feel sick smoking it.

I now have a fear of how much this new wee hobbie is going to cost me!! We have cubans here but they sure aren't cheap!!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

1. The day I was born, my dad offered me a cigar in celebration, and I've been 
sucking on them ever since.

2. I believe it was a Garcia Vega with a blue "It's A Boy" band.

3. I got awfully sick, as I recall, and up-chucked for both my dad and mom. Dam 
thing made me sick for a few months or so.

Dat be the truth!!!

Johnny


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

friends graduation party...I had stoped at a indian reservation to grab a smoke cuz I thought it would be a nice way to celabrate graduating and enjoy the party and socialize. Im not sure what kind other than it was a Torano tubo torpedo.


----------



## autoguy (Sep 29, 2006)

started smokin stogies when i was 18 and im now 22


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

About three years ago a friend gave me a cigar, wish I could remember what it was.....it was a good one, and that got me to the local B&M. I walked in the humidor and was overwelmed by the smell of cedar and cigars. The tabacconist suggested a cigar La aroma De Cuba, loved it, but I wasn't what hooked me. I went to Florida shortly after ( to visit Mamma ), I found a cigar shop in Port St. Lucie, I wish I could remember the name it was a very cool place, all I remember was it was by a golf course ( go figure a golf course in Florida ) the tabacconist their turned me on to Ashton VSG's and that is when I said I needed a humidor.


----------



## rhdad42 (Sep 12, 2006)

_1. What started you to smoking "CIGARS"?
_I was at at party at dear old Rutgers back in 1989, had a few malt beverages, and someone started passing out Phillies Sweets. I had never smoked a cigarette before, but tried the cigar. It didn't kill me, so there it was. I stayed smoking Phillies Sweets for a few years during camping, playing softball, etc.

_2. Do you remember what your first cigar was?
_Apart from the Phillies Sweets, I was walking through the Brunswick Square Mall buying some Christmas presents and walked past Mister Pipe. I went in, told the guy behind the counter that I was ready to try a "real" cigar, and he sold me a box of 5 Macanudo Vintage No. 2.

_3. What did you think after you were done and how did you feel?
_As soon as I got home, I cracked open a beer, and fired up the cigar. As I was smoking it, I remember thinking how great it tasted, and then cursing myself for smoking that other crap for so long. I've been hooked since, and I still enjoy a Mac Vintage from time to time.

Nice thread, and thanks for bringing back some good memories.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I smoked Swisher Sweets in high school. My first real cigar that I remember was a RyJ 1875 Bully last summer. I purchased Famous Smoke's beginners sampler and that was one of the smokes included. I thought it was a pretty darn good smoke and it made me want to try more REAL cigars!


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

I only started smoking about 2 maybe 3 years ago. A Cohiba Esplendidos. It blew me away. I had no idea cigars tasted that good. Even if it were fake that first experience has not been matched since. I was never a smoker previous to that and smoked a cigarette maybe once a year when me and the Mrs. felt like being 'bad'.:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> 1. The day I was born, my dad offered me a cigar in celebration, and I've been
> sucking on them ever since.
> 
> 2. I believe it was a Garcia Vega with a blue "It's A Boy" band.
> ...


:r :r :r :r Altho it could happen:sl


----------



## Islesfan (Mar 1, 2005)

Started with cigars in 1986 as the NY Giants were on the road to their first Super Bowl. Smoked a cigar after every playoff victory. Mostly drug store type smokes, I've learned a lot since then.


----------



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

It was a bachelors party a few months ago in June. I was one of the grooms men and I decided it would be cool if we smoked some cigars while we were off being men in the woods and drinking beer. I ended up liking them so I bought some more. I had always wanted to try a cigar and thought this was the best time to try it. It was cool. We rock climbed, went white water rafting, hiking and had an all out blast.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

accorddude said:


> It was *a bachelors party *a few months ago in June. I was one of the grooms men and I decided it would be cool if we smoked some cigars while we were off* being men in the woods *and *drinking beer*. I ended up liking them so I bought some more. I had always wanted to try a cigar and thought this was the best time to try it. It was cool. *We rock climbed, went white water rafting, hiking and had an all out blast*.


:rOka what's wrong with this post:r 
PS im never going to his Bacheor Party


----------



## Fosforos (Sep 17, 2006)

I started smoking cigars just a few months ago. I was going on a trip that would include some cubans, and I wanted to have something to compare to.

First cigar was a Macanudo. I thought it was heavenly good. That sweet, lemony taste intrigued me. But, the Macanudos I've tried since have not even been close to that first one (I evene went back to the same store and bought another from the same damn box.)

Felt just fine after the first one, been heavy on dippin' for a long time, so no buzz for me.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Fosforos said:


> I started smoking cigars just a few months ago. I was going on a trip that would include some cubans, and I wanted to have something to compare to.
> 
> First cigar was a Macanudo. I thought it was heavenly good. That sweet, lemony taste intrigued me. But, the Macanudos I've tried since have not even been close to that first one (I evene went back to the same store and bought another from the same damn box.)
> 
> Felt just fine after the first one, *been heavy on dippin' for a long time*, so no buzz for me.


I tried that when i was 19 years old, the old buzzards didnt tell me to spitu 
had a very nice buzz then a bad:hn no more for me.


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*

i don't remember much, i was probobly drunk, i know i was 17, but that's about it. obviously i liked it


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*



bigALemos said:


> i don't remember much, i was probobly drunk, i know i was 17, but that's about it. obviously i liked it


:r :r :r


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey group for my 100th post (proud) I wanted to ask some serious questions.
> 1. What started you to smoking "CIGARS"?
> 2. Do you remember what your first cigar was?
> 3. What did you think after you were dont and how did you feel?


1. First cigar when I was 17. Was playing in a charity golf tournament and all my friends were having one. The cigar came with the cost of the tourney.

2. It was a cheapo. It was Two Guys Smoke Shop's brand. It actually wasn't that bad. I had another one recently on a camping trip. Brought those up for the first night and the second night was an Ashton Prime Minister.

3. I remember telling myself not to say anything to my parents, lest they kill me. I felt pretty good and I remember wanting another.

Now, 3 years later, I have a humidor full of cigars, I'm ordering another 100-capacity humidor this week and my collection is growing. I'm really getting into the hobby and I really enjoy it.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*



Landers said:


> *Now, 3 years later, I have a humidor full of cigars, I'm ordering another 100-capacity humidor this week and my collection is growing. I'm really getting into the hobby and I really enjoy it.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I C your slidding down the slope a great deal. Have fun:z


----------



## kevins73cigars (Oct 12, 2006)

I had my first few cigars with my granfather while visiting with the family at Thanksgiving... probably about seven or eight years ago. I started smoking my own cigars about two years ago - Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur was the first cigar I bought myself. I enjoyed the relaxing nature of smoking a cigar - it almost forces you to slow down and stop taking everything so seriously.

Now I'm trying to buy cigars that are worth smoking but cost less than three dollars a stick. You can find tons of cigars in that price range, but there is a lot of crap out there and buying cheap stogies that I don't want to smoke defeats the whole purpose of this little hobby (addiction).

I have a humidor in my living room and it is routinely being filled and emptied. I smoke about three a day and I'm OK with that. My wife is starting to be OK with it...


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

I quit smoking cigarettes about 3 and 1/2 years ago. I didn't smoke anything for about a year. I camp monthly with a group of guys that smoke a lot of cigars around the fire. Finally I couldn't take it anymore and lit one up. I believe it was a macanudo. I was cautious at first because I didn't want to start smoking again. After a couple of times with no cig cravings I was all in!!!!! My wife says I'm obsessed !! I agree, but there are worse ways to spend money (trust me I know) and I do enjoy my cigars .


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

October/November '91. woeked part-time in a tobacco shop in Austin. couldn't understand the reason people were paying mad money for one cigar that they could use to buy a pack of Swisher or Black and Milds. My boos recommended a couple to me, Mac's and Upmann's, and from there on I've been a fan. 15 great years of fine smokes.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## panteracfh3 (Oct 9, 2006)

I started smoking cigars when I was about 17 with my high school friends. We used to go into L&P in Cambridge, MA what seemed like every week. The first cigar I ever smoked was a Macanudo. I think it was a presidente but I could be wrong. I enjoyed it.

To this day every Thanksgiving & Christmas, I still get together with one of my high school buds Marc (Trogdor as he's known around these parts) for some good cigars.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Why did u get started smoking "CIGARS"?*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey group for my 100th post (proud) I wanted to ask some serious questions.
> 1. What started you to smoking "CIGARS"?
> 2. Do you remember what your first cigar was?
> 3. What did you think after you were dont and how did you feel?
> ...


Looking at my post I stated why I started smoking cigars instead of when I started.

Well I was dating my Ex-Wife at the time(happy days) and she took me to Niagara Falls (canada) I always wanted to try a good 1 so I hit the B&M. Asked for the strongest thing in the shop. He gave me a church hill size PUNCH:dr Boy-O-Boy was it great. He lit it up with a wood stick and I was on my way Well after 100 puffs within 2blks I noticed the side walk started to turn on me. I grabbed my Ex and stood still while the street did some crazy things. She took me back to the hotel(howard johnosn) Of couse I didnt stop there.. I kept the cigar lit and had a shot or 2of Hennessy. buy now im:hnoff my azz. Well I wasnt able to leave the hotel that nite and slept most of the day. I didntu so it was all good. I stopped for several years and started back up after the abv event. So I gues I can say I've had a great Cigar experiance.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

When my dad caught me smoking his cigarettes, told if he caught me again he was going to make me smoke a cigar. I was 13 or 14 at the time. Thinking I'd beat him to the punch had a friend get one his dad's cigars for me, believe in was a Dutch Master.

Heheh... well I Didn't know not to inhale the smoke, can't say for sure if I turned green or not, sure as hell felt green and plenty sick too.

Not long after that I started smoking La Corona Whiffs and others like it.

I've taken breaks from smoking daily, 1-2 a month rather then 5-9 a week. Have yet to stop all together.

Happy to have found CS.

Be well,

Demented


----------

